
C5: A simple, reliable, scalable, open-source database - setuporg
http://ohmdata.com
======
mattbillenstein
So this is an improved hbase or something completely different? If the plan is
for analytic workloads, what is the query language?

~~~
alexnewman
That's a great way to think about it. We want to push it back into the HBase
ecosystem as well. Users can use tools like presto and impala to access the
data via sql.

~~~
hiroprot
I think a good way to explain the project would be to outline how it improves
upon vanilla HBase. I'd be interested in seeing the differences.

~~~
alexnewman
Some high level points written in a rush

\- We say we can do failover in a couple of seconds. We want to make it
subsecond, but we can't do that reliably yet. In HBase this story is much more
mixed. \- We wanted to really reduce complexity, as a result, you can just
apt-get install c5 on each node and you are done. It's one daemon, one log
file, and that's it. No xmx nonsense, and almost no tuning or config files. I
don't know if you have dealt with hadoop before, but the complexity is high.
\- Finally we have a much more advanced wireformat. In fact it's advanced by
being simple (protobufs + http). As a result clients in languages other than
java become very easy, without a thrift client.

In the future expect even cooler features, but for v1 we are just aiming for
HBase compat.

~~~
hiroprot
That actually sounds great...hope to give it a try once the OSS version is
available.

~~~
alexnewman
I should also mention we had to work on our own version of protobufs. It's
totally compatible but much faster in java. Check our blog for details. It's
already open source!

------
setuporg
C5 is a simple, reliable, and scalable open source database which improves on
HBase in every way. It is optimized for fast failover and can be used in
production for both OLTP and analytics, eliminating a whole class of pipelines
and bottlenecks. It is the first HBase successor, fully HBase API-compatible,
developed from the ground up to run on the cloud installs with very easy to no
maintenance and tuning. Failover happens instantly, which makes it a viable
option for APIs, and all the data is accessible to Hadoop analytics flows
right away. C5 takes full advantage of high speed IO (SSDs) and is simple to
grow to hundreds and thousands of nodes as needed.

~~~
alexnewman
So nice to see a plan come together.

------
phacops
Is the 10c/GB/month a hosted-mode fee, or the commercial license when running
the open source package yourself?

~~~
alexnewman
hosted mode. All the software will be open source. We will be on top of
Amazon.

------
cgio
In the investors section I see Roger Bramford. Is he still with Oracle as per
the short bio linked?

~~~
alexnewman
Yes he is. We chatted today in fact. In my humble opinion, he's the biggest
badass there.

------
hiroprot
So, where is the opensource version for this?

~~~
alexnewman
Great question. We will be releasing in under a month. There's still a couple
of things we want to roll out so expect a bit of trickle for a month.

~~~
SEJeff
Please include a Dockerfile. Bonus points for trusted builds

~~~
alexnewman
File issues here
[https://github.com/OhmData/c5-issues](https://github.com/OhmData/c5-issues)

------
hiroprot
I love the premise of this, but consider me sceptical...those are some pretty
bold claims for a brand-new database.

~~~
alexnewman
It's not from scratch. We have about 100k lines of HBase in there. I am sorry
if that isn't clear.

~~~
hiroprot
I got that part, but a decent part of it is new and unproven, right?

~~~
ryanobjc
A lot less than you'd think - the fundamentals of HBase are excellent. File
formats, compacting, etc is all solid and the same.

The issues arise during fail over and the architecture of how HBase and HDFS
interact. That is where the most changes are, and while it seems scary, I
think people will find the changes most refreshing, and cut out literally
hundreds of thousands of lines of code out of the write and read paths!

------
afaqurk
The video mentions that it is 10 cents per GB per month. But the price is
listed at $1/GB/month.

~~~
alexnewman
Oh dear sorry for the oversite. It's a dime. We will update it now.

------
triplesec
So, someone managed to make a Hadoop that doesn't suck, then?

~~~
alexnewman
We benefited greatly from Hadoop and it's legacy. Hadoop solves hard problems
for some of the biggest companies. On the other hand it is very complicated to
install and manage. Additionally HBase still has a ways to go with bindings in
other languages and availability. By fixing this it should expand the set of
use cases that Hadoop can be applied to.

We think we have built an enhanced version of the bottom of Hadoop that is a
pleasure to run. We hope you find it pleasurable as well.

------
webmaven
So, no charges for bandwidth in or out of the hosted version?

~~~
alexnewman
That's the plan. We want to include it in the base price.

------
dkroy
Can I sign up without having to call or email?

~~~
alexnewman
Sorry what exactly is the question?

~~~
rainer89
I think he got the same question that i , we want to test the database and
begin to do fun stuff with that but we dont want to call or write email (not
that i a problem with that), is just curiosity if going to have a botton "sing
in" or "try" ?

~~~
dkroy
Yeah, I was really interested in messing around with it, but was being lazy
and would have rather just entered my credit card instead of having to call or
email.

------
fizx
Congrats on the launch!

~~~
alexnewman
dawwww!

------
WorldWideWayne
> OhmData is the simplest distributed database ever created.

> C5 is a next generation distributed NoSQL system.

Is it called OhmData or C5?

~~~
alexnewman
Lol good point. I'll tell our guy. C5 is the DB OhmData is the company.

